# Overheating tadpoles



## Nat (Feb 11, 2014)

I need to raise my tadpoles in my viv, and I have a heating question. Set-up is panoramic 70cm long, 40cm broad and 60 high with led lighting. I have a sloping 11cm in the front that I am designating for the males to deposit tadpoles in(D. auratus 2.1 and E. anthoni, ATM 2.0). Water depth will be 7cm. Is it safe to heat the viv by heating the water? I was thinking of using Hydor ETH 200 In-Line External heater, as using internal heaters presents numerous ongoing problems. Would the temp required to heat the viv, kill the tads? Thank you.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

What are the viv temps without the heater, just the lights?


----------



## Nat (Feb 11, 2014)

aspidites73 said:


> What are the viv temps without the heater, just the lights?


Aspidites, sorry I should have said that I will be using Led, but so far no lights. I have false bottom done, and would like to begin the background.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

why do you believe you will need to heat it? What is the room air ambient temp? 




Nat said:


> Aspidites, sorry I should have said that I will be using Led, but so far no lights. I have false bottom done, and would like to begin the background.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 31, 2016)

If it's too hot for the tadpoles I'd think it would be too for the frogs.


----------

